
The CTO Show – #6 – Patrick McKenzie - charlieirish
https://www.producthunt.com/podcasts/the-cto-show-6-patrick-mckenzie
======
charlieirish
Direct Link to Podcast:
[https://thectoshow.simplecast.fm/6](https://thectoshow.simplecast.fm/6)

